

Ask HN: coder, developer, hacker, or ...? - canatan01

Hi all,<p>What is the most used term for a coder in the US? Is it coder, hacker,  
developer, engineer, programmer or something else?<p>Sincerely,
Baris
======
KiwiCoder
The terms are nearly interchangeable[0] but programmer is more widely used[1].

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer)
(see first sentence)

[1]
[http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=coder&...](http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=coder&word2=programmer)

------
johnjlocke
Depends on the skill and expereince level. An engineer would be a high level
developer, for instance. I think the connotation of coder is a little bit
negative for anyone with skill level.

~~~
canatan01
Aha, ok. Let me rephrase then: if I want to make a site geared towards people
who code, what is the best word to use in the domain name (coder, developer,
etc)?

~~~
niquels
Programmer would be the best term.

